# 1993 Altima rear speakers



## chicane (Jun 18, 2005)

It seems that my rear speakers are not functioning anymore, and I wanna replace them but i cant seem to be able to get the covers off. Does anyone know how to take them off?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

chicane said:


> It seems that my rear speakers are not functioning anymore, and I wanna replace them but i cant seem to be able to get the covers off. Does anyone know how to take them off?


you have to remove the entire rear deck. get in the trunk and look under the deck. youll see a bunch of white lock tabs. squeeze them and push on them at the same time and the rear deck will start to pop off.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

you don't take the covers off, you take the back seat out and remove the package shelf.
read this 
all questions will be answered.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mzanubis said:


> you don't take the covers off, you take the back seat out and remove the package shelf.
> read this
> all questions will be answered.


basically what i told him.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

AsleepAltima said:


> basically what i told him.


i know, but still


----------



## BringThePain (Mar 26, 2008)

I had to do this is in a Sunfire.... god that was a job, rear seat back, rear trim panels, then the carpeted panel.... then replace the speakers and put it all back together again... 3 hours to do a 10 minute job.

BTW, if you have the upgraded sound system you will have 2 (one for the front and one for the back) amplifiers under the shelf in your trunk. If the amp that powers the rear speakers is bad, they wont work either.


----------



## desertaxguy (Nov 6, 2006)

If I could add a suggestion too- Just throw away the stock speaker grills and mount your new speakers on top of the package shelf this time. You may need to get some additional shelf carpet or figure out something to cover the gaps that the new speakers don't cover, but its a lot easier to replace the next set that wear out. I changed all 4 of mine to nice 9 '' round and with a new $150 stereo with aux input and it sounds great. I had to grind a little to make them fit, but its worth it. If your back speakers are toast, odds are the fronts are too.


----------

